

Snoopers' charter set to return to law in UK - UVB-76
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/snoopers-charter-set-to-return-to-law-as-theresa-may-suggests-conservative-majority-could-lead-to-huge-increase-in-surveillance-powers-10235578.html

======
luxpir
Yup. Came to post a link to Wikipedia[x]. Only Clegg (now former Liberal
Democrat coalition partners) stood in the way of this before. Now Theresa May
can get to work implementing this lovely piece of legislation. Maybe they'll
even manage to outlaw encryption if they're lucky. Sigh.

\--

[x]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draft_Communications_Data_Bill](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draft_Communications_Data_Bill)

